

Building An Expanding DHTML Menu With CSS and JavaScript - Mistone
http://www.interspire.com/content/articles/10/1/Building-An-Expanding-DHTML-Menu-With-CSS-and-JavaScript

======
goofygrin
An article from 2005 on a technique that is passe now (what no <li>'s?)

Karma bait...

